# please help!! do dogs need to lock to get the bitch pregnant??



## SHIHTZUCRAZY

Please Help, does anyone know if dogs have to definately lock to impreganate???


----------



## Guest

No you can have something called a slip mating where they dont tie, i dont think it works all the time but not 100% someone will come along and help you a bit better than me


----------



## Guest

Hi,
No dogs don't need to tie,to have a sucessful litter.
We used a dog at stud who would never tie with a bitch,we had a litter of six pups,we lost two to whelping complications but the other four were fine.


----------



## Guest

My dogs last litter wasnt a tie mating  she was purposly mated that way so they wouldnt tie...she had 9 healthy bouncy babys  all lived to drive me nuts lol.


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY

i had a bad feeling about the lady we mated my dog with, we did all the driving round to hers an back, she said she wouldnt pay me until the dog had conceived, stupidly, i agreed. then when mating, she kept distracting her bitch.. we havent heard off her in 2 weeks, we havent even received any of the petrol money back... do you think ive been had and the lady knew her bitch would get pregnant and she wouldnt have to tell me?? 

ps.. you can feel free to slap me as i have been so stuuuupid havent i !!!!!!


----------



## Guest

SHIHTZUCRAZY said:


> i had a bad feeling about the lady we mated my dog with, we did all the driving round to hers an back, she said she wouldnt pay me until the dog had conceived, stupidly, i agreed. then when mating, she kept distracting her bitch.. we havent heard off her in 2 weeks, we havent even received any of the petrol money back... do you think ive been had and the lady knew her bitch would get pregnant and she wouldnt have to tell me??
> 
> ps.. you can feel free to slap me as i have been so stuuuupid havent i !!!!!!


Yep very 

Hav you got her numba at all??? have you tryed contactin her???

maybe in a few weeks pay he a lovely suprise visit  least that way you can ask to see the bitch and see if you think she has taken or not....if ur not sure if shes pregnant then pay anotha suprise visit 2 weeks afta the last suprise visit lol.


----------



## Guest

shihtzucray....ur pm box is full to the rim lol...u ave to empty it 

the lady that may well be able to elp you wiv the questions u asked me..or tell u more is englishrose943 she breeds these lil dogs


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY

thanks, its empty now


----------



## clueless

SHIHTZUCRAZY said:


> i had a bad feeling about the lady we mated my dog with, we did all the driving round to hers an back, she said she wouldnt pay me until the dog had conceived, stupidly, i agreed. then when mating, she kept distracting her bitch.. we havent heard off her in 2 weeks, we havent even received any of the petrol money back... do you think ive been had and the lady knew her bitch would get pregnant and she wouldnt have to tell me??
> 
> ps.. you can feel free to slap me as i have been so stuuuupid havent i !!!!!!


SLAP







Did you have a contract set up for Studding your dog?
Have you passed any paperwork over eg Pedigree papers or KC papers?


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY

yeh signed contract with all kc numbs etc etc


----------



## Palumay

we all make mistakes but you really should have read up on Stud duties and what happens etc - they dont need to tie, the bitch should have come to you and you should have watched the mating - sometimes you even need to "put it in" lol 

i hope it all works out for you, and knowledge is power! read into what your doing, what if something went wrong with the mating? would you have known if they were tied for too long, was the bitch was ready to be mated? did you have health checks? her dog could have had a disease and maybe she wanted to give it to your dog... you never know with some people! 

i am a worse case senario person so please dont take me as a horrible person  i hope the lady contacts you with good news and i hope you never gave her you KC papers - if you did i suggest you contact the kennel club and just say what happened and if anything get DNA testing on the puppies. As also - worse case scenario she could have been mated with another dog then brought to you.....

good luck


----------



## Guest

SHIHTZUCRAZY said:


> yeh signed contract with all kc numbs etc etc


Oh dear.....
I'm afraid you've learn't the hard way way.Put it down to experience.

We meet and talk to the bitch owners way before we agree to a mating.The stud fee is paid at the time of the mating for the service of the dog not puppies he may or maynot produce.


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY

yeh ill just chalk it down to experience, and not be lead by other people (as she told me she had 3 previous pregnancys) ... everythings a learning curve  Tysons fine, we had him checked before and after. Thats all that matters x thanks for all the advice, i really appreciate it


----------



## Guest

SHIHTZUCRAZY said:


> as she told me she had 3 previous pregnancys


Did alarm bells not start ringing when she mentioned that ?
3 litters is enough for any bitch regardless of breed,I would have refused to let my dog mate a bitch who had previously had 3 litters.
It seems as though she's breeding for the sake of it (just my opinion)


----------



## clueless

SHIHTZUCRAZY said:


> yeh ill just chalk it down to experience, and not be lead by other people (as she told me she had 3 previous pregnancys) ... everythings a learning curve  Tysons fine, we had him checked before and after. Thats all that matters x thanks for all the advice, i really appreciate it


What age was the Bitch


----------



## SHIHTZUCRAZY

sallyanne said:


> Did alarm bells not start ringing when she mentioned that ?
> 3 litters is enough for any bitch regardless of breed,I would have refused to let my dog mate a bitch who had previously had 3 litters.
> It seems as though she's breeding for the sake of it (just my opinion)


no no no sorry my lack of info there ... she has 3 girls and 1 boy... girls are the grandmother, mother and daughter. and the boy, is 8yrs from the czech republic. the grand mother has had 2 litters, the mother has had 1... so it was the first litter of the daughter, shes only 2.


----------

